# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αναβάθμιση από ADSL Double Play 24 σε FIBER 100 Double Play

## terko

Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου (2-7-2022) ανανέωσα την ADSL Double Play 24 γραμμή μου με 15.18€/μήνα, μείον 1€ e-bill-πάγια εντολή, μείον 2€ συνδυασμός με κινητό, δηλαδή τελική 12,18€/μήνα.
Χθες είδα προσφορά στους λογαριασμούς μου MyVodafone App και Web για το FIBER 100 Double Play. Η προσφορά περιλαμβάνει την υπηρεσία Απεριόριστα εθνικά σταθερά, 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά, Internet 100 Mbps για 24 μήνες, με τελική τιμή (με όλα τα επιπρόσθετα) στα 18.66€/μήνα και δωρεάν router, κάνω την αίτηση και τελικά βλέπω στο pdf της τροποποίησης σύμβασης το οποίο έλαβα σήμερα ηλεκτρονικά μέσω mail αλλά και στο ίδιο το mail 20,77€/μήνα, στην τιμή αυτή δεν έχουν ληφθεί υπόψη οι εκπτώσεις 1€ e-bill-πάγια εντολή και 2€ συνδυασμός με κινητό, δηλαδή τελική 17.77€/μήνα.

Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη αποδοχή του νέου συμβολαίου το οποίο στο mail μου λένε ότι χρειάζεται να αποδεχτείτε την προσφορά εντός μιας εργάσιμης ημέρας, βέβαια και στην προαναφερόμενη ανανέωση σε περίπου ένα 20ήμερο ίσως και περισσότερο από την αίτηση έκανα την αποδοχή και κάθε τρεις ημέρες μου ερχόταν υπενθύμιση για αποδοχή αλλά τότε το sms έλεγε ότι η προσφορά ισχύει για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα.

Επειδή τώρα δεν βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα αλλά στο χωριό και δεν θα ήθελα να ανέβω στην Αθήνα μέσα στον Αύγουστο, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο διάστημα παίρνει για να γίνει αυτή η μετάβαση σε 100άρα και αν χρειάζεται (υποθέτω πως ναι) να έχω συνδεμένο το νέο router όταν θα γίνει η μετάβαση. Το router θα το παραλάβω εδώ στο χωριό

Επίσης αν γίνεται να επιλέξω κάποιο router από αυτά που διαθέτουν (αν διαθέτουν παραπάνω από ένα) και αν ναι ποιό;

----------


## paanos

Περίπου 10 μέρες θα κάνει. Αν δεν σε νοιάζει το τηλέφωνο, απλά ενημερώνεις τη κούριερ να κρατήσει το δέμα και το παραλαμβάνεις όταν επιστρέψεις. 
Σε 100αρες πλέον στέλνουν αυστηρά H268Q.

----------


## terko

> Περίπου 10 μέρες θα κάνει. Αν δεν σε νοιάζει το τηλέφωνο, απλά ενημερώνεις τη κούριερ να κρατήσει το δέμα και το παραλαμβάνεις όταν επιστρέψεις. 
> Σε 100αρες πλέον στέλνουν αυστηρά H268Q.


Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά φίλε Πάνο δεν απαιτείται το router να είναι συνδεμένο κατά την μετάβαση της γραμμής, άρα όποτε και αν ανέβω Αθήνα και συνδέσω το router δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα συντονισμού, σωστά;;
Το τηλέφωνο όχι δεν το χρειάζομαι, ούτως ή άλλως και τώρα το router το έχω κλειστό όπως πάντα όταν λείπω μεγάλο διάστημα από το σπίτι.
Ηδη στην πορεία κατάθεσης του αιτήματος μου έχω δηλώσει διεύθυνση παραλαβής στο χωριό.

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες να διαβάσεις και να δώσεις την απάντησή σου, να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## paanos

Σωστά. Η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει ακόμα κ αν δεν συνδέσεις τον εξοπλισμό.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, και εσύ το ίδιο  :Smile:

----------


## terko

> Σωστά. Η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει ακόμα κ αν δεν συνδέσεις τον εξοπλισμό.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, και εσύ το ίδιο


Οπότε ανεβαίνω Αθήνα όποτε θέλω.

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------

